# braxton hicks and painful cramps after peeing?



## TTCnum2

32 weeks today, and this has been going on for probably about a week now. Not every single time I go pee, but almost every time, I'd say 8-9 out of 10 times _after_ I pee, I get pretty strong braxton hicks, my whole belly gets really hard, and then I have period like cramps:shrug: The tightening itself doesn't hurt, though it's pretty uncomfortable, but the cramps do, not horribly or anything, but I honestly feel like I'm having my period when they hit!:dohh: The BH and cramps last a few minutes and then they are gone. 

I really don't think I have an infection such as a UTI as I have no pain while peeing, or when my bladder is full, or any other such signs that I would normally get, but I don't know what the heck is going on. Anyone else getting this? Could it just be my uterus dropping back into place after emptying a bladder that's pushing into it? Any ideas, anyone?


----------



## arj

I get this too! I thought I was the only one! Also if I have a loose bm :blush: it happens then as well.


----------



## TTCnum2

:haha:Yes, I noticed it when I had loose bm too, but I figured that could have just been because of the loose bm because that sometimes happened when I'd have loose bm before pregnancy lol. 

The only thing that I can think of that really makes any sense at all is maybe when my bladder is full it presses against my very heavy twin sized uterus (lol) and then upon being emptied causes my uterus to spasm and cramp as it??:shrug: But at the same time I wonder if that was the case why it wouldn't hurt when I have a full bladder and it's actually pushing against my uterus? I don't have pain at all before hand, in fact, no discomfort before hand besides the urge to pee that CANNOT be ignored:haha:, another reason why I'm sure it's not a UTI


----------



## TTCnum2

Anyone else? Anyone :( lol


----------



## menb

Nope, sorry. Mine is kinda opposite. That is exactly when I get the Braxton Hicks and slight discomfort...when I have to pee. After emptying my bladder, I guess there is a moment of discomfort but not too bad. The BH prior to releasing the urine is much more uncomfortable for me. :shrug:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi hun, I had horrible pain when emptying my bladder but that's because I had a cervical suture in place during the twin pregnancy which was attached to my bladder. It didn't trigger the bh, but feeling generally agitated did or walking around too much, so it's quite feasible that in your case peeing is enough to set them off.

My bh were occasionally sore from 26wks, but not painful as such. I'd recommend getting checked if it continues. It's probably fine, but because they are happening frequently and are painful it never hurts to confirm that they are just bh xx


----------



## TTCnum2

I have an appt on wednesday with my OB, I guess I'll be bringing it up then. I just didn't know if it was something that everyone got with twins and was normal, or something I should address. I have absolutely no discomfort before I need to go, but the cramps after are deff. sometimes painful. I guess all I can do is bring it up and see what she says:shrug:
Thx for your input!


----------



## BabyBumpHope

I've been getting braxton hicks all the time - worse when i need to pee and straight after i pee. They havent become painful as yet but sometimes make me hold my breath. I've been getting them since about 18 weeks which i thought was really early???

x


----------



## TTCnum2

I started getting braxton hicks around 16 weeks, getting them pretty early is normal for twins. I get them throughout the day too, but this has been different because of the cramping that comes with it, braxton hicks shouldn't be painful, though uncomfortable yes. That's why i'm a little panic stricken. But I noticed today that I had some not while peeing that came with cramps... So I guess I deff. need to bring this up to my OB. Maybe mine are contractions?


----------



## arj

My BH sometimes are a bit crampy, and give me a big burst of dizziness and rapid heart rates, along with the squeezing of the belly. MW wasnt concerned


----------



## TTCnum2

Mine don't make me dizzy, or change my heart rate (at least not that I noticed) but they are starting to become more painful. Not regular or anything by any means, but I feel like my stomach is tight more then not these days and a good 3 or 4 a day are now starting to come with the pain, not counting the ones when I pee. I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about, but at almost 33 weeks I guess I can't be too concerned, at least I'm not 20-something weeks! I know if they were born now they'd probably be fine. If I make it to at least 34 weeks I'll feel blessed and happy. That's really the only milestone I'm hoping to reach, can't ask for more than that, almost there!


----------



## lizziedripping

Hey Hun, you could be gearing up for,labour, but then many women can be like this for weeks before their babies are born. You're looking for pain, frequency and regularity. If they start to come more than 3times in an hour and are consistently painful, then it might be worth a check up. 

I did have an hour or two every day with 2/3 per hour, but they were rarely painful - more uncomfortable. They usually happened late afternoon. When they did hurt it was like cramping in my lower abdomen which radiated up and around my lower back. My whole stomach would 'ball up' and my heart would race. It wasn't pleasant but mainly because I found them so frightening given my history. 

Your body is obviously doing something, but in my experience this doesn't necessarily mean labour is around the corner hun. In fact most of the time it doesn't :) x


----------



## TTCnum2

Well I had a appt yesterday anyway, my urine came back fine, so no UTI (but I knew that) and my OB gave me a Fetal Fibronectin test (the swab to check for pre-labor risk) anyway just in case. I haven't given a whole lot of thought to how often they are happening as I haven't noticed a pattern really although they do seem to be happening more often throughout the day. and it does last a few good minutes when I get them. 

That's exactly how I described the tightening to my OB yesterday, my stomach "balling up" whenever I get the cramps. I think that's probably what she was concerned about, I know it's fairly normal to get some kind of uncomfortable cramping late in pregnancy, but not usually accompanied by the tightening. And they are pretty painful more often then not, sometimes I have to grit me teeth through them

I know it could still be awhile, But it hurts and I hope that it's not some kind of slow labor because I don't think I could take a few more weeks of this. :( But at the same time I want to keep my babies in at least another 2-4 weeks


----------



## Kasal

god sounds awful, i havent had any braxton hicks at all and im 32 weeks is this normal? hope it stops for you anyway


----------

